# Autoglym



## justina3

Does anyone have the augoglym reps / van number for Swansea please.


----------



## Roy47

Do you mean autosmart rep they have vans full of cleaning products

or if you want autoglym try

Autoglym Wales - Unit 8 George St, Bridgend Ind. Est., CF31 3TS Bridgend - rated 5 based on 8 reviews "Top service from a top bloke knows the products...

they have a facebook page

Autoglym Wales - Home | Facebook

https://en-gb.facebook.com Places › Bridgend › Car wash
Rating: 5 - ‎8 votes


----------



## Autoglym

justina3 said:


> Does anyone have the augoglym reps / van number for Swansea please.


Hi,

Give their HQ a call 01656 650420 or 07774 294344


----------



## trv8

Here's his FB Page ...... https://www.facebook.com/autoglymwales1/


----------

